# How has Uber Hourly, Parcel or Connect been?



## Teresa_Greene (Apr 2, 2020)

Just wondering if any of these unprecedented initiatives have actually gained any traction in Australia?


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

I have had
2 very suspicious parcels a reasonably heavy padlocked toolbox that did not rattle and a full tightly stuffed sports bag from shady window covered houses to a high fenced compound house.

and a few letters. from business to business.
other than that TG nothing.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

I did hear some pax were riding as parcels cos its cheaper, as if it wasn't cheap enough to ride as a pax already, if I got a pax riding as a parcel I would stuff him in the letterbox when I got there


----------

